# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Silver getting creamed..

## Wolverine302

Gold holding weathering the storm better, but silver is currently less than 17.50. I'm looking at the 90 history of silver, and if you draw a line from previous lows, you can see an uptrend in higher lows. And we're approaching that right about now...
BUY BUY BUY

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.kitco.com/

So is the EURO... in a FREE FALL broke through the $1.20 barrier  Short this Toilet paper to $1

Silver everyone is flocking to the Greenback... Incredible

----------


## Original_Intent

Silver is still being regarded as a commodity and gold is being regarded as money.

When it is generally accepted that silver is "poor man's gold" I think silver is destined to shine. The beating silver is taking at the moment just presents extended buying opportunity.

----------


## jclay2

I agree Original_Intent: You should celebrate these decreases. Just gives you a chance to accumulate and stack more oz. Hopefully we can see a sub 15 value this summer. I will definitely make a purchase then.

----------


## Wolverine302

> I agree Original_Intent: You should celebrate these decreases. Just gives you a chance to accumulate and stack more oz. Hopefully we can see a sub 15 value this summer. I will definitely make a purchase then.


Oh  i have, I pulled the trigger on these new puppies

----------


## Lord Xar

Do you really feel silver could dip under $15 this summer?

----------


## Wolverine302

> Do you really feel silver could dip under $15 this summer?


No, I do not think it will. I just glimpsed over the charts but going to 15, it would have to break major support levels.

----------


## eric_cartman

> Do you really feel silver could dip under $15 this summer?


silver could very easily trade below 15 at some point this year.  if the stock market breaks down... silver will probably fall with the markets.  though that doesn't mean you shouldn't be buying at these prices and it's not like i'm selling any of my silver... but we could have a correction in the short run for sure.

----------


## tmosley

With the gold to silver ratio at 1:70, I don't think silver will be falling much further without a major breakdown in gold prices, which I just don't see.

Silver is a screaming buy above a 1:60 ratio, and a buy anywhere above a 1:50 ratio.  I'd start selling as it approaches 20, given the supply problems coming down the pipe.

----------


## jclay2

> Silver is a screaming buy above a 1:60 ratio, and a buy anywhere above a 1:50 ratio.  I'd start selling as it approaches 20, given the supply problems coming down the pipe.


tmosley: could you post the numbers or figures for this expected supply.

----------


## tmosley

Here is a good rundown: http://www.mineweb.com/mineweb/view/...=Detail&pid=32

ZIf you still have any questions after reading that, feel free to ask.

----------


## jake

Can someone post some good places to buy Silver? Also, what is the best "kind" to buy in your opinion? cheers

Im in Canada in that matters.

----------


## peacepotpaul

> Do you really feel silver could dip under $15 this summer?


spot price, most likely, actual out the door price? not as easily.

----------


## peacepotpaul

> I'd start selling as it approaches 20, given the supply problems coming down the pipe.


I did that last week 

Just waiting for the summer dip at this point.

----------


## Original_Intent

> I did that last week 
> 
> Just waiting for the summer dip at this point.


I don't think he meant $20 an ounce, I think he meant a 20:1 ratio with gold.

----------


## DFF

A head and shoulders pattern is forming on the daily silver chart; if the neckline breaks, we go lower. Possibly sub-$15 per ounce.

----------


## Uriel999

Yeah, I actually just bought 2 ounces tonight. Also bought my first gram of gold tonight. BTW, even at spot prices, I bought from APMEX and it is still pricey. It seems the prices are still going to be very inflated no matter what. Still I hope silver prices continue to drop so I can buy more. Truth be told I hope gold drops as well so I can buy some more. Currently I plan on buying gold by the gram while focusing on silver. It may be poor mans gold, but it still translates to REAL savings.

----------


## tmosley

> I did that last week 
> 
> Just waiting for the summer dip at this point.


I meant 1:20 gold to silver ratio.  If you're selling your silver now, you're a loonie.

----------


## theoakman

> A head and shoulders pattern is forming on the daily silver chart; if the neckline breaks, we go lower. Possibly sub-$15 per ounce.


Last time someone told me about a head and shoulders pattern in the metals market, I used my head on my shoulders and bought some more.

----------


## nayjevin

> Yeah, I actually just bought 2 ounces tonight. Also bought my first gram of gold tonight. BTW, even at spot prices, I bought from APMEX and it is still pricey. It seems the prices are still going to be very inflated no matter what. Still I hope silver prices continue to drop so I can buy more. Truth be told I hope gold drops as well so I can buy some more. Currently I plan on buying gold by the gram while focusing on silver. It may be poor mans gold, but it still translates to REAL savings.


Not a bad idea, but shipping is a killer.  Try to pool with a neighbor or friend and drop your 'actual' unit cost.

----------


## Roxi

> Can someone post some good places to buy Silver? Also, what is the best "kind" to buy in your opinion? cheers
> 
> Im in Canada in that matters.


we buy from APMEX mostly I like how their packages are completely vague so no one knows it has silver or gold inside .... My personal preference are bars or coins... just make sure it is .999

----------


## peacepotpaul

> I meant 1:20 gold to silver ratio.  If you're selling your silver now, you're a loonie.


I got about $21 an ounce, I'll buy it back during the summer if it's under $17 out the door.

----------


## Athan

> Gold holding weathering the storm better, but silver is currently less than 17.50. I'm looking at the 90 history of silver, and if you draw a line from previous lows, you can see an uptrend in higher lows. And we're approaching that right about now...
> BUY BUY BUY


Sweet! Time to buy!

----------


## Uriel999

So what do ya'll think will happen to silver prices Monday? Will it continue the downward trend or go up?

----------


## jclay2

> So what do ya'll think will happen to silver prices Monday? Will it continue the downward trend or go up?


Completely depends on the markets. If people are worried about europe collapsing and a double dip recession, expect silver to get slaughtered. Otherwise, probably will trade at or near current levels and head slightly higher. My opinion is worth a grain of salt, though. Just another pundit hear betting on red.

----------


## Southron

I am so tempted to buy silver this weekend after the dip.

----------


## tpreitzel

> I am so tempted to buy silver this weekend after the dip.


Agreed.

Over the long term, investing in PM is better than speculating in them. Both motives have their uses, but one should look FIRST to preserving wealth.

----------


## DFF

> Last time someone told me about a head and shoulders pattern in the metals market, I used my head on my shoulders and bought some more.


Wait and see if the pattern completes. Then you can buy silver at a discounted price. Probably $2 less than now.

----------


## Rael

Looking over the ampex site. I'm a bit confused by all the choices. should I get american silver eagles or some other coin? I just want to buy a few so I can say I finally started investing

----------


## Southron

> Looking over the ampex site. I'm a bit confused by all the choices. should I get american silver eagles or some other coin? I just want to buy a few so I can say I finally started investing


American silver eagles are a fine choice imo.

I would buy them in rolls of 20 if I could, as they come in cases.

Also, if you are prepared to hold them for a long time then you need to be prepared to weather the lows and not panic and sell.

If you are interested in making some quick $, I'm sure there are others here who could better advise you.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Gold holding weathering the storm better, but silver is currently less than 17.50. I'm looking at the 90 history of silver, and if you draw a line from previous lows, you can see an uptrend in higher lows. And we're approaching that right about now...
> *BUY BUY BUY*


Why, because you plan on selling?

----------


## Wolverine302

> Why, because you plan on selling?


Um, do you just get silver because it looks pretty?

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Um, do you just get silver because it looks pretty?


Nope, but sometimes I suspect you guys make speculation so you can sell for more $$$. That happens in the stock market, why not in PM?

----------


## Wolverine302

> Nope, but sometimes I suspect you guys make speculation so you can sell for more $$$. That happens in the stock market, why not in PM?


because this isnt a pink sheet stock, where volume is less than 1 million or two. three or four people that buy or sell here, are NOT going to change the price of silver, as the *whole world* now has a say in the fluctuation of price. 

everyone is going to be a seller in PM, no one buys it never planning on selling it.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> because this isnt a pink sheet stock, where volume is less than 1 million or two. three or four people that buy or sell here, are NOT going to change the price of silver, as the *whole world* now has a say in the fluctuation of price. 
> 
> everyone is going to be a seller in PM, no one buys it never planning on selling it.


I'm a longterm buyer. I just store it and I rarely even think about it.

----------


## Wolverine302

> I'm a longterm buyer. I just store it and I rarely even think about it.


Great, thanks. Now I should look at my finances through your magnifying glass.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Great, thanks. Now I should look at my finances through your magnifying glass.


If you want to invest more in the short term consider forex or day trading  PMs are great longterm hedge against the dollar.

Buy some dividend stock if you like to buy/sell on the fly. What do you buy, ETFs? I'm talking about tangible PMs here.

----------


## Wolverine302

> If you want to invest more in the short term consider forex or day trading  PMs are great longterm hedge against the dollar.
> 
> Buy some dividend stock if you like to buy/sell on the fly. *What do you buy,* ETFs? I'm talking about tangible PMs here.





> Oh  i have, I pulled the trigger on these new puppies





Good day sir.

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Good day sir.


Silver is considered the poor man's gold.




> Good day sir.

----------


## Wolverine302

> Silver is considered the poor man's gold.


Stop trolling this thread, its about silver...

----------


## tmosley

> because this isnt a pink sheet stock, where volume is less than 1 million or two. three or four people that buy or sell here, are NOT going to change the price of silver, as the *whole world* now has a say in the fluctuation of price. 
> 
> everyone is going to be a seller in PM, no one buys it never planning on selling it.


I never plan on selling my silver.

I plan on spending it.  There is a subtle, but profound difference.

----------


## Original_Intent

> I never plan on selling my silver.
> 
> I plan on spending it.  There is a subtle, but profound difference.


That's exactly where I am at. Right now I am in accumulate mode - accumulating any and all things that I think will be of use during the crash and also during the rebuilding phase. Right now I am trying to accumulate what I can get most cheaply now that would be very valuable in a "Greece" scenario.

----------


## Wolverine302

> I never plan on selling my silver.
> 
> I plan on spending it.  There is a subtle, but profound difference.


I highly doubt things will get so rough that super markets charge by troy oz's for food. I refuse to believe that.

----------


## Dr.3D

> I highly doubt things will get so rough that super markets charge by troy oz's for food. I refuse to believe that.


Well, of course they would have to give change.  I sure wouldn't give them an ounce of silver for a single candy bar.

----------


## Travlyr

> I highly doubt things will get so rough that super markets charge by troy oz's for food. I refuse to believe that.


I would not consider it "rough"; using real money in transactions would be liberating.

----------


## squarepusher

silver opens in 55 minutes!@

----------


## nayjevin

Old silver dimes are good for trading, I would think, but they are not .999 silver.

What do you guys think about this stuff for trading?

http://www.apmex.com/Category/860/In...al_Silver.aspx

If it was way cheaper that way, I'd probably go for it.  Should I buy digital scales?  How will people determine fakes in a 'greece' scenario?

----------


## nayjevin

also, how long does tobacco keep in the freezer?

----------


## tmosley

> I highly doubt things will get so rough that super markets charge by troy oz's for food. I refuse to believe that.


It's not necessarily a matter of things getting rough.  Either the government transitions to honest money before it becomes a catastrophe, or the people do it themselves.  Only if no-one takes action will things get "rough", and at that point, those owning the metals (not to mention having had the longest time to accumulate at suppressed prices) will command far more purchasing power than they would have otherwise.

But it's going to happen.  Faith in fiat currencies has been severed at the root.  It is only a matter of time until the whole thing comes toppling down.  Whether or not it is done in a controlled manner is the question.

----------


## tmosley

> also, how long does tobacco keep in the freezer?


6-12 months.  Perhaps longer if you soak them in glycerol first (which prevents ice crystals from damaging the cell structures).  I don't know if you could get the stuff out when you were read to use/trade it, though.  You might be better off growing your own.

----------


## Wolverine302

> Well, of course they would have to give change.  I sure wouldn't give them an ounce of silver for a single candy bar.


Either way, you would still be selling silver at the end of the day. You're selling your silver and buying a good or service.

----------


## Wolverine302

> Silver is considered the poor man's gold.



Speaking of silver and pink sheets... check out KATX.

----------


## tmosley

If you want small change, copper and nickel work just as well as they did 100 years ago.  A penny's worth of copper is still only worth two cents today.  Two pennies is probably fine as a smallest monetary increment.  You could probably make a nice ten cent piece from copper.  Larger change could be copper with a small amount of silver embedded in it (think about the euro coins, which are made to look like silver with gold embedded in them).

----------


## nayjevin

> 6-12 months.  Perhaps longer if you soak them in glycerol first (which prevents ice crystals from damaging the cell structures).  I don't know if you could get the stuff out when you were read to use/trade it, though.  You might be better off growing your own.


Thanks, glycerol didn't sound healthy, but a quick search and I see it's a common additive and used in e-cigs.  I think I'd just go mason jars anyway, but interesting.

----------


## muzzled dogg

silver back up today

----------


## tmosley

> Thanks, glycerol didn't sound healthy, but a quick search and I see it's a common additive and used in e-cigs.  I think I'd just go mason jars anyway, but interesting.


Yeah, your body makes glycerol.  It attaches long strings of hydrocarbons (with an -OH group on the end) to form fat.  It breaks it down like it does sugar (basically, you would be storing it in a type of sugar--one that is a liquid at room temperature).

The Swedes use it to make snus, a type of snuff.  It's also used to thicken and sweeten liqueurs

----------


## Wolverine302

> silver back up today


Hell ya, who called it??!

----------


## JosephTheLibertarian

> Hell ya, who called it??!


not you

----------


## Wolverine302

My toliet is clogged, can you do something about it? Kthx.

----------


## Uriel999

buy!

----------


## crushingstep7

Time to buy!
Anyone know of a place that sells close to live prices?

----------


## Lord Xar

> Time to buy!
> Anyone know of a place that sells close to live prices?


I don't know. The pricing is going up, but it just seems a bit high and what about the expected downturn sometime in late summer?

----------


## Original_Intent

I think both metals might get one more beating, but I am not convinced enough to sell. But I would not be surprised to see silver break $15 and gold $1100 this year. 

Currently I am slowly building silver and holding gold (except for trading a bit of gold for silver, I was feeling a bit heavier in gold than I like to be)

I shoot for 100 oz. of silver per ounce of gold in my "portfolio".

----------

